# Steampunkin Steam punk Spider!



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

If there is a way to post videos here, I do not know it, apparently.









WIP pics:


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Those are great!
Did you make em?


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

bobzilla said:


> Those are great!
> Did you make em?


Yes. I have been doing them for 3-4 years now. The Arachnitect is the most elaborate so far, though I am prepared to add movement and sound to the next generation!


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

Those are awesome, JustJimAZ. 
What tradeshow is that?

We made a steampunk spider this year, too. 
It has a scissor jack and (as soon as we get our up-sized cylinder) moves back and forth along its track .










To post YouTube videos here, you need to cut and paste the URL into your post, then edit the text of the URL to remove the "s" from "https". (or maybe you need to add the "s", it's been a while  )


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I Love Steampunk and that Arach is splendid!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I fixed the video for you, Jim

This is quite a unique creature!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I love Steampunk, and that is definitely a one of a kind creature! Absolutely inspired...I love him!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

All are very cool projects!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Abunai said:


> Those are awesome, JustJimAZ.
> What tradeshow is that?
> 
> We made a steampunk spider this year, too.
> It has a scissor jack and (as soon as we get our up-sized cylinder) moves back and forth along its track .


Your steampunk spider looks great! I hope you post video of it in action!
The pics are from the comic and media expo in Mesa AZ this past weekend.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> I fixed the video for you, Jim
> 
> This is quite a unique creature!


Thanks for the help Roxy!



Hairazor said:


> I Love Steampunk and that Arach is splendid!!





Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I love Steampunk, and that is definitely a one of a kind creature! Absolutely inspired...I love him!





Hellvin said:


> All are very cool projects!


Much appreciated. Thank you, all of you - and Happy Halloween!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very cool ... nice work.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

IMU said:


> Very cool ... nice work.


Thank you!


----------

